# Father-son trip to Ireland



## Dori (Sep 26, 2008)

DH and 24 year old son are doing a 10 day trip to Ierland next month.  They arrive in Dublin and will rent a car.  Any suggestions for must sees, and suggested routes?

Thanks!

Dori


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 26, 2008)

Absolutely NO DRINKING and DRIVING!  It is taken very seriously and the limits are much lower.

Yes, the pubs are everywhere and they close early.  Hotel guests are residents where they are staying and can be served there after hours. (Unless this has changed since they joined the EU).


----------



## Laurie (Sep 26, 2008)

*Go-As-You-Please-Ireland*

There's a program for b&b vouchers at a reasonable price (37 Euros per person per night) that has some wonderful properties, 1600 altogether:

http://www.irishtourism.com/go-as-you-please-ireland/index.htm

Had we been a party of 2 rather than 4 when we visited Ireland last year, this would have suited us better than our timeshare stay.

Edited to add: somewhere online is the list of properties included, I don't see it on that website, but it's somewhere ... if you're interested and can't find it, let me know and I'll keep digging, because I had put this in a file when I was planning our trip for 2007. Most were private homes, but there were some very historic-type, castle-type places as well.


----------



## silvib (Sep 26, 2008)

We went down to Waterford then up to Galway and whilst we didn't do the Ring of Kerry, did something very similar.  Food was great everyone - people wonderful.


----------



## silvib (Sep 26, 2008)

I meant to say food was great *everywhere *


----------



## Dori (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Laurie.  DS is arriving home from South Korea (he has been teaching ESL there) tomorrow.  I'm so excited!  We haven't seen him since January!  I'll get them looking on that site in the next few days.

Thanks all for your suggestions.

Dori


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 4, 2008)

We did a 2 week trip driving around Ireland about 10 years ago...had a wonderful time.  The two places I enjoyed the most were Kinsale (we stayed at Acton's Hotel) and the Aran Islands, where we stayed at a wonderful B&B called Kilmurvey House.  Sligo was beautiful and memorable as well, I remember waking up one morning and seeing horses & riders galloping past our hotel in the early morning mist.  Not a site you see every day in the US !The countryside was beautiful eveywhere we went, and we always felt very welcome.   I'm sure your family will have a wonderful time...


----------



## Dori (Oct 5, 2008)

DH and DS are pouring over maps to plot their route.  I have them booked into the Liffy Clarion Hotel in Dublin for 2 nights.  I got them a really good rate through Hotels in World.com.  I just hope there really is a room for them !  LOL!

They will head north to Belfast  and then I'm not sure what their plans are.   I'll keep you posted!  Please keep those suggestions rolling in!  I'm writing them all down.

Thanks!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 5, 2008)

*Ireland Forever !*




Dori said:


> DH and 24 year old son are doing a 10 day trip to Ierland next month.


What happens if they get to Dublin, look up the family tree in the genealogy library, & make the startling discovery that they're actually _Scottish_ ? 

After all those years of believing they're Irish, wouldn't that be something ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Oct 7, 2008)

Alan, I'm sure that after a few pints, they will think they are related to everyone there!   

Dori


----------



## CaboColl (Oct 7, 2008)

I absolutely love traveling around Ireland - We have been there about 10 times because my mother and father were born there.

I am a big fan of Trip Advisor... check out the Ireland forum for additional info.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g186591-i88-Ireland.html

They will enjoy their trip.

Colleen


----------



## Dori (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, DH and DS arrived in Dublin safe and sound.  They went on the Guinness Brewery tour.  I booked them into the Clarion at Liffey Valley for $85 Canadian per night for 2 nights.  I used Worldinhotels.com to get that price, as opposed to $235 per night on the Choice Hotels site.  They did a tour of Dublin and then on to Belfast.  They are being rather stingy with their e-mails home, but I'm sure they'll have lots to tell me when they get back.

I'll keep you posted on their travels.

Dori


----------



## Dori (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, they have done Portrush, Bushmills Distillery, The Giant's Causeway, a rope bridge, beautiful coastal drive and on to Limerick and Cork.  They are having a great time!

Dori


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 21, 2008)

*Tell me more*

about their Cork experiences.  We will probably do an overnite there from our homebase of Fitzpatrick's next spring.

Thanks for all your updates on their journey thus far!


----------



## Dori (Oct 22, 2008)

They are just boarding their flight home now, so when I get more info, I'll post.

Dori


----------

